# General > Biodiversity >  Calling the experts again

## the_count

Spotted this huge carpet of flowers by dunnet bay carpark (opposite end from caravan park) and wondered what they were.


And if that isn't enough to help try the close-up lol

----------


## Julia

I'm absolutely positive that that is 'Thrift' - Armeria Maritim_a_

----------


## Kenn

I asked the same question as was surprised to see a bank of it at Castletown beach last year, it's a non native that has escaped from gardens.

----------


## Aaldtimer

Don't think it's Thrift. Thrift is pink flowers. :Frown:

----------


## Scunner

have to agree auldtimer - thrift if pink - seen it growing along the rocks around Dwarick Pier  -many years ago

----------


## Julia

> Don't think it's Thrift. Thrift is pink flowers.





> have to agree auldtimer - thrift if pink - seen it growing along the rocks around Dwarick Pier  -many years ago


Thrift can either be pink or white, the white is known as 'sea thrift' and the pnk variety 'sea pink'.  It's found in all coastal regions.  I've never seen white thrift myself, (it's all pink at the Trinkie) but having googled it last night I found out a lot more about it. 

http://www.marlin.ac.uk/species/Armeriamaritima.htm

----------


## the_count

hmm not sure about it being thrift julia the leaves of the thrift plant is almost like a grass and the leaves on this plant were large and fleshy  :Grin:

----------


## Kenn

It's Butterburr...I posted about it last year complete with photograph .

----------


## the_count

ahh thanks for that lizz i am slowly building up my knowledge  :Grin:

----------


## Taraxacum

Hi, Count.

This is White Butterbur (Petasites albus). It's native home is in Europe where it lives in mountain woods. It has been introduced into Caithness where it is proving rather invasive. It comes into flower early in the season because it has a lot of food stored in its underground roots and stems, so it is not reliant on making food from sunlight and warmth. Later it will put up some large coarse round leaves and build its stored food supplies back up. It occurs in several places in the county, notably Thurso riverside, various bits of the Cliff at Wick and this patch in Castlehill.

----------


## sprint95m

> Thrift can either be pink or white, the white is known as 'sea thrift' and the pnk variety 'sea pink'.  It's found in all coastal regions.  I've never seen white thrift myself, (it's all pink at the Trinkie)  it last night I found.


The pink version also occurs on the summits of several of the hills in northern Sutherland.

I have seen what I assume is the white version in a few spots along the north Sutherland coast, for example between Armadale and Strathy Point. 
Despite having a guidebook, I find it hard to distinguish between some species. I would like to spend some time taking photos of them but on the coast it is invariably windy when I am there.

----------


## the_count

> The pink version also occurs on the summits of several of the hills in northern Sutherland.
> 
> I have seen what I assume is the white version in a few spots along the north Sutherland coast, for example between Armadale and Strathy Point. 
> Despite having a guidebook, I find it hard to distinguish between some species. I would like to spend some time taking photos of them but on the coast it is invariably windy when I am there.


 yeah i tend to have the same problem and with me working again now i find it increasingly difficult to get out and about as much these days. but i do have the bonus of having a car now so i get a little further afield these days lol. i am slowly building up a library of photos of native flowers for these parts and hope to eventually become a grand master of flora like Taraxacum  ::

----------


## wifie

> Hi, Count.
> 
> This is White Butterbur (Petasites albus). It's native home is in Europe where it lives in mountain woods. It has been introduced into Caithness where it is proving rather invasive.


May I ask who introduced it into Caithness and why?

----------


## Taraxacum

Hi, Wifie,

I don't know who put it there. Often people put an invasive thing in their garden, then find it too vigorous and dig it up. Not being willing to "waste it", it gets deposited in a public place. There are clumps of rhubarb and Montbretia which definitely came into the public space that way.

----------


## nirofo

Here's a couple of photo's of the red variety of Butterbur, I've got shots of the white version somewhere, I'll post them when I find them.

*Butterbur (Red variety).*


*Butterbur (Red variety) close-up.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## nirofo

It seems there is some confusion between Butterbur and Thrift, here is a photo of Thrift taken at Sarclet last year.

*Thrift.*


*nirofo.*

----------

